
Giistr.io – Easily contribute to your favourite OSS projects - philplckthun
https://giistr.io
======
alex316591
I am one of the creator of the project and i wrote a medium article to explain
why and how we built it : [https://medium.com/@alex_picprod/giistr-io-easily-
contribute...](https://medium.com/@alex_picprod/giistr-io-easily-contribute-
to-your-favourite-oss-projects-ce06811f3356#.8a9k4nwgp)

